# fische einlegen?



## lorn (15. März 2009)

hallo. ich habe mal gehört, dass man fische (vor allen dingen kleinere weißfische) so einlegen kann, dass man die gräten mitessen kann.
wie kann ich so eine lake anfertigen, in der ich den fisch einlege??


mfg


----------



## Hechters (15. März 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*

Hey lorn,

benutze bitte die _BOARDSUCHE_ Links oben. Gib mal z.b. "Fische sauer einlegen" ein. Sind interessante Sachen drin. Auch coole Kochrezepte + Tips und soo. 

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. März 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*

Hi Lorn,

schau mal hier:

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/839191188972799/Falsche-Bratheringe-aus-Rotaugen.html

Die Bilder zum Rezept sind von mir, daher kann ich sagen, dass das Rezept wirklich gut ist 

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## lorn (15. März 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*

danke für alle antworten |wavey:


----------



## muddyliz (15. März 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*

Sieh mal auf meiner HP nach: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#sauer


----------



## bacalo (15. März 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*

@lorn

Im ernst - klasse Frage!

Danke auch allen Anderen, genau was ich gesucht habe#6


----------



## kaipiranja (18. März 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*

...das essig alleine reicht nicht - es dient dazu um haltbar zu machen. Um den Fisch reifen zu lassen (weiche Gräten etc.)wird ein bistimmtes Enzym benötigt.

Hier findet man entpsrechende Informationen:
http://www.matjes-hering.de/


----------



## kaipiranja (6. April 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*

@DocSchokow


...du bekommst damit nur dünne Gräten weich, ich hab es selber schon probiert, die Gräten halten aber ihre eigentliche Form und ein Teil der Konsistens - zumindestens ist es so wenn ein erträglicher Teil Essig zugesetzt wird.

Mit dem Intensor werden selbst dicke Gräten weich und zwar so weich das die Gräten eine Konsisten von Glasnudeln haben. Vorteil ist hier das mal mit dem Essig am unteren Limit bleiben kann wenn der Fisch auch haltbar gemacht werden soll.


KAi


----------



## MarioDD (6. April 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> @DocSchokow
> 
> 
> ...du bekommst damit nur dünne Gräten weich, ich hab es selber schon probiert, die Gräten halten aber ihre eigentliche Form und ein Teil der Konsistens - zumindestens ist es so wenn ein erträglicher Teil Essig zugesetzt wird.
> ...


 
Hei Kai :q

hast du das auch schon mit Weißfischen probiert?
Eigentlich hast du dann ja Plötzen Matjes..oder?
Wobei man ja den Matjesgeschmack wegbekommt, wenn man die Fische 1-2 Stunden ins Wasser legt.
Ich hab jetzt mal Aalrauchmatjes gemacht-auch eine feine Sache. Allerdings hatte ich mich mit dem Hickory Raucharoma vertan. Hatte zu viel reingemacht (8 Tropfen auf nem halben Liter Wasser) Der zu starke Rauchgeschmack gíng dann allerdings durchs wässeren verloren. Die Heringe waren echt lecker.


----------



## juchte (6. April 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*

im Blinker von 04/2001 wurden rotaugen nach matjesart hergestellt,also hab ich es mal probiert und bin angenehm überrascht vom geschmack,natürlich nicht so fett wie der hering,aber eine alternative,wenn diese alle sind

und so mache ich es
für 1 kg filets

50 g reifeintensator
100 g salz
1 L wasser
1 EL speiseöl

das alles gut verrühren und über die filets geben
in einer verschlossenen dose für 1 woche kühl stellen

dann abgießen und filets abwaschen und mit mit küchenkrepp abtrocknen
die filets schichtweise in eine dose geben,dazwischen bunten pfeffer,zwiebelringe,bischen rosmarin und wenn es der geschmack wünscht ein bischen knoblauchpulver auf jedes filet,
nach 2-3 tagen solltest du schon testen können 
__________________


----------



## MarioDD (7. April 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*



juchte schrieb:


> im Blinker von 04/2001 wurden rotaugen nach matjesart hergestellt,also hab ich es mal probiert und bin angenehm überrascht vom geschmack,natürlich nicht so fett wie der hering,aber eine alternative,wenn diese alle sind
> 
> und so mache ich es
> für 1 kg filets
> ...


 
ziehst du die Haut gleich ab? Und wie machst du das mit den Gräten? So ein Rotauge hat doch jede Menge von diesen Y Gräten. Werden die mit weich?


----------



## juchte (7. April 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*

hallo mario,
alse die Y gräten bleiben drin,fisch von beiden seiten an der mittelgräte trennen und die bauchgräten rausschneiden,die haut kanst du nicht abziehen mit den schuppen nach unten legen und haut vom fleisch mit einem messer trennen
und dann einlegen
habe mir die seiten damals ausgeschnitten wenn du ein fax hast schicke ich es durch brauch nur die nummer


----------



## MarioDD (7. April 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*



juchte schrieb:


> hallo mario,
> alse die Y gräten bleiben drin,fisch von beiden seiten an der mittelgräte trennen und die bauchgräten rausschneiden,die haut kanst du nicht abziehen mit den schuppen nach unten legen und haut vom fleisch mit einem messer trennen
> und dann einlegen
> habe mir die seiten damals ausgeschnitten wenn du ein fax hast schicke ich es durch brauch nur die nummer


 

ich hab alles-nur kein Fax. Kannst du das nicht einscannen und per Mail schicken?
support@matjes-hering.de


----------



## juchte (10. April 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*

mach ich kommt nächste woche durch


----------



## MarioDD (10. April 2009)

*AW: fische einlegen?*

thx - ansonsten bin ich am 18. irgendwo auf dem Rügendamm...


----------

